# Is this a new Juicy bag?



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I got an email from Nordstrom with some new offerings for the holidays from Juicy. They have 2 pet bags. One is $275 and is the small size for pets up to 5 pounds. This one is $295 and has much bigger dimensions for pets up to 15 pounds. Is it possible that they've really begun making the larger bag again? Or is this a booboo? 

http://store.nordstrom.com/product/product...StyleID=2881978

I don't need another Juicy bag, but am very tempted by that latch on the top. Anyone have a Nordy near them that can check it out?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, it does look like they're making the bigger one again. The closest Nordstrom to me is an hour away or else I would be glad to check on it. The bag is adorable and I love all the color choices. I went to the Juicy site to see if they had any info but the site doesn't have much info and the "Contact us" link didn't work. When I clicked on "Shop" it took me to N-M and I didn't see the bag there and it didn't come up in a search.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Is it really a bigger one?? If anyone sees this bag in person... let us know if it truely is BIGGER! This will be on my wish list if it is bigger!









My sister is buying me a juicy bag for myself for xmas! I cant wait!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, I called my handbag spy at Nordies and she said they got one in each color last week and they are all gone. Her information was exactly the same dimension as the website. I also had heard from a contact who deals with Juicy headquarters that they are going to be making a larger bag, although it would not be the same style as the old large bag. I wonder if this is it? I am tempted to order it to see, but my credit cards might explode.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

The email I got from Nordstrom said free shipping......

And since we don't have a Nordies in my state we don't pay sales tax either. I just don't think I'd better. I need a house first and new furniture. Plus Sadie and Sassy have Juicy bags, but I sure would like that like closure thingy!!!! 

Anyone out there who was looking for a Juicy bag - this might be the time!


----------



## Dixie_Sapper (Mar 28, 2005)

Hmmmmm wonder if I could put more than one baby in there at a time? I have never owned a Juicy bag, and it is cute.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Melinda, I own 2 of the large ones that they made last year. They are great! Very roomy and my girls use those during the day to nap in (with the flap open). Unless your pups were very small, two dogs would be a tight squeeze. I'd say that two pups that were about 2-3 pounds might fit, but it would be a bit close.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I just don't think I'd better. I need a house first and new furniture. Plus Sadie and Sassy have Juicy bags, but I sure would like that like closure thingy!!!![/B]


Hmmm, maybe you could sell your Juicy Bags here on SM ... after your new ones are safe and sound with you, of course!!!







It might be a win/win for all!!


----------



## Dixie_Sapper (Mar 28, 2005)

> Melinda, I own 2 of the large ones that they made last year. They are great! Very roomy and my girls use those during the day to nap in (with the flap open). Unless your pups were very small, two dogs would be a tight squeeze. I'd say that two pups that were about 2-3 pounds might fit, but it would be a bit close.[/B]



Susan, thanks for letting me know. I am really thinking about those bags. LOL


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> I got an email from Nordstrom with some new offerings for the holidays from Juicy. They have 2 pet bags. One is $275 and is the small size for pets up to 5 pounds. This one is $295 and has much bigger dimensions for pets up to 15 pounds. Is it possible that they've really begun making the larger bag again? Or is this a booboo?
> 
> http://store.nordstrom.com/product/product...StyleID=2881978
> 
> I don't need another Juicy bag, but am very tempted by that latch on the top. Anyone have a Nordy near them that can check it out?[/B]


Susan, what is the difference in the latch on the top? I didn't see anything about the weight of the bag. Have you ever seen the LV dog carrier or which one do you like best? If I buy a Juicy Carrier I guess that I should do it now to avoid sales tax because Nordstrom is planning to build a store in the Nashville area.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Julia,
The bags that I have do not have the latch on top. By this I mean that I zip up my bags but there is a little part at the top that Sadie and Sassy can wiggle their noses out of. I could probably rig up some sort of velcro closure and I would have to do this if I used the bags on a plane, etc. because my girls are small enough that they can get out of the bag if they really want to. The new bag has a little sliding latch to keep this from happening. If you look in my gallery I think that the photo of my bags are there. You could compare them to the one being offered from Nordstrom. 

I love the Juicy bags. They have a great zipper compartment for your phone, a leash, credit cards, etc. so that you would be able to carry this bag and not have to carry your purse. I'm not sure about the LV bag, but I think it is bulkier than the Juicy bag. I would guess that it would be heavier too, because instead of fabric mesh it has metal mesh. The J. bags are not ultra light, at least not the larger ones. My bags did not come with a shoulder strap either. I like that the new ones have that long strap in addition to the hand straps.

If this is TRULY the size that they advertise then it is a nice bag. Beware, though, to those of you with larger Maltese. They say it fits pets up to 15 pounds. My bichon is 12-13 pounds and there is NO WAY she'd fit the bag. She is simply too tall. If I were ordering one (and I might) the first thing I would do is to measure it and if it isn't the size that they say I would send it right back. If I find that the new bag is really the large size I might consider selling my current ones.

A note for those of us who live in states that don't have a lot of high end stores - if you have stuff shipped to you, you really can save some money. When we were in Houston my girls had insurance money to replace things that they lost in the hurricane and we had everything sent home. I used to shop at Saks in New Orleans and I never, ever brought the stuff home with me - I always had my purchases shipped and paid no sales tax. Believe me, on an expensive purse or piece of jewelry it makes a big difference.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Good tip Susan. I keep going back to that bag and I am so tempted to order it.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I have the larger Juicy bag (just like Susan) and I have to say that it is heavy!! It does depend on how much you plan to walk around with it but it will definitely hurt your shoulder after a while. My husband claims that alone the bag weighs 3 lbs -- I truly don't know if that's true. If we are going out to a place that involves lots of walking (like the mall) I tend to bring my cheapie bag from Petco which weighs maybe half a pound. Plus the shoulder straps are not comfortable in any way (my husband complains non stop about it). Honestly, I go through periods of loving my juicy bag and right now its just not that time!!







My dog really does love that bag but he loves the cheapie from Petco as well.









By the way, its important to measure height and length of your pup, which often differs from weight. For us, 14.5 inch length will be fine but I can imagine that for some dogs, its not long enough.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

We just got the smaller one for Haley (the watermelon and green one) and I just love it, but in a way wish I got the larger one. Haley is only 3.5 lbs. and she can lay down but doesnt have much room to move around. The bigger one did feel a little too bulky for me.

I bought mine from a boutique, but I was at Nordstrom 2 weeks ago and saw both the smaller and larger ones, so they are making both sizes (I wasnt sure they had stopped). The larger size doesnt seem too much bigger to me, just a little bit taller and longer, but not much wider.

The new Juicy beds are also cute.

You can get all the Juicy stuff from GlamourDog also, I think they might give a forum discount of some sort, but maybe im wrong?

btw- the smaller size is $275 and the larger size is $295, I wonder why they are only offering one size...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I think the Juicy bags are adorable but difficult to carry. I have the smaller ones but the width is wide and the shoulder straps short so my arms are way out there! This one has even a bigger width so I wonder if it will be more awkward.

My feeling ... Juicy bags are good to look at and really comfortable for the pups .. but for us .. they are not the most comfortable. I find myself often using a more comfortable bag instead. 

On a side note, I designed couple dog bags and have been looking at manufacturers to make them. I wonder how that will pend out. I am considering starting a side business. I love my Maltese and I know/love bags







so why not!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> On a side note, I designed couple dog bags and have been looking at manufacturers to make them. I wonder how that will pend out. I am considering starting a side business. I love my Maltese and I know/love bags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea! I assume you're getting it made in China? Most all bags, even designer names like Kate Spade, etc. have their bags made there. I design products for the company I work for and all you need to do is find a great "agent" to get your design to a factory in China and they'll make a prototype for you... then you can tweak it a couple times and then get it made. The lowest quantity I've seen is 1,500 pieces but sometimes you can piggyback on someone else's order that is using the same fabric and they'll let you go lower. Sometimes the minimum is 3,000 or more. The fabric is what generally drives up the quantity because, at least in my experience, it is custom made for your item. They really don't stock anything over there. I guess the most important thing is to get an "agent" who has great connections to the factories, to fabrics, etc. Good luck!! I can't wait to see your bags!!!! (For me it usually takes a minimum of 6-8 months ---usually longer -- from design to having the goods in stock.) If I can help in any way, please don't hesitate to ask me....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I must agree that there are bags that are easier to carry than the Juicy bags. I am a big fan of Juicy bags (as you all know) but it probably should be mentioned that I carry my girls in the car in their bags. They rarely go to stores with us because there are two of them. We travel with them alot and I sit these bags in the floor of the back seat, facing each other and that seems to be a safe place for them. So for me the bags are great for going to the vets, the groomers, car trips, and for a nap at home. I would use them on the plane, but I wouldn't be able to handle both dogs. I would have to have someone with me to carry the other bag. I just really like the design of the bag and it fits my needs perfectly. I can see where it might not work for everyone in the same way.


----------



## I_Luv_My_Puppies (Nov 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124737
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmm.....since your getting it made in China, why not ask about a special deal on dog or cat fur?? Don't worry, this is my LAST post on this VERY hypocritical website. 
Brenda


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124754
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Hmm.....since your getting it made in China, why not ask about a special deal on dog or cat fur?? Don't worry, this is my LAST post on this VERY hypocritical website.
> Brenda[/B]


Brenda,
This type of attitute is not encouraged nor fostered here at SpoiledMaltese. You should think before you speak. Do you know what material I am planning to make my bags out of? You have no right to judge others.

Good Luck and I hope you find a site that supports the way you share your ideas. 

If you are so interested in dog or cat fur from china, I can ask for you and send it your way.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, was that strange...maybe we have a troll in our midst again....Charmy Poo good luck with your bags, I hope to be able to purchase one some day!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124754
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BYE BYE


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Well...at least she figured out how to spell hypocritICal this time...someone must have lent her a dictionary.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

charmypoo make sure you show us the finished product when its done! oh & don't mind that idiot brenda or whatever the heck her name is. she must have no life. how sad. 








no one wants her here anyway.

goodbye brenda. WE'RE GLAD IT WAS YOUR LAST POST.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

*BOY WHAT A LOSER *







* NOW GET LOST!!!* *BYE BYE BRENDA*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Just my opinion...








but when we respond to posts in such a manner, we are no better than the person who started the mess...right?








Again, just my opinion...but sometimes it is better just to let it go.


----------



## CHARLOTTE B (Feb 17, 2005)

> Just my opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> Just my opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100% Traci,thats why I have not posted on this thread.Or even the other one. Sometimes it is better to just ignore stuff like this.JMO I really do not want to get "caught Up" in stuff like this.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't know what went on there..

I just wanted to say that I actally saw that juicy bag in the original post in a store called Sporting Life. (I'm in Canada.. so you guys probably don't know this store...) 
They had both the small and big one. The small one is pretty small. Probably not good for long trips. The big one seem like they would fit my Pudding more comfortably...


----------



## I_Luv_My_Puppies (Nov 18, 2005)

I am really sorry that I offended ANYONE with this thread or my other one. ( BTW, I DO know how to spell hypocritical, I was just soo upset when I posted that I didn't even realize that I had misspelled it.) I WASN'T going to post on here again, but after reading all of the personal attacks on me, I felt as though I needed to. (I DO still read this board because there IS alot of info on here about Maltese.) I am NOT an idiot OR a loser & I DO have a life. I don't need to resort to personal attacks on ANYONE because their opinion differs from my own. Honestly, when I read the first line in the post about making bags in China, I THOUGHT it was in sarcasm. When I realized that it WASN'T, I actually was apalled. Wasn't there a thread on here about boycotting China? If you KNEW me, I don't think that you would be attacking me personally just because my views on something differ from your own. I am a member of ASPCA, Humane Society of the United States, Peta, etc. I receive alot of info from plenty of orginizations & I read it. Yes, maybe I shouldn't have titled my thread "hypocritical" (hypocrital, I guess it actually was.) I didn't realize that some people would think that I was calling THEM hypocritical. What I had meant was the "Thinking" seemed hypocritical to me. Also, in the thread I stated that I assumed it would upset people, it WASN'T started for that reason. (BTW< I didn't even know what a TROLL was until I read about it on this website.) I personally don't care if someone buys leather, eats meat, whatever they want to do. It just upset me because the first thread I read was the China one & IMMEDIATELY after that I read about the Juicy bag. I started the thread because I was upset at some of the thinking. Honestly, I wish Joe would close this one. Again, I AM sorry that I offended anyone. But, I am also THANKFUL that I DIDN'T resort to personal attacks.
Brenda


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Just my opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah....I tried that for a while with just READING what was going on...and THOUGHT it was over. Then got finally got caught up in it. *SHAME ON ME. *










Maybe Joe can close this thread as well. It's getting Old Already.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Hmm.....since your getting it made in China, why not ask about a special deal on dog or cat fur?? Don't worry, this is my LAST post on this VERY hypocritical website.
> Brenda[/B]


Perhaps there's another forum out there for you to frequent that would be more to your liking. I suggest you look else where to smear your distasteful remarks and leave us here at SM wallow in our "hypocritical" site.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

> I am really sorry that I offended ANYONE with this thread or my other one. ( BTW, I DO know how to spell hypocritical, I was just soo upset when I posted that I didn't even realize that I had misspelled it.) I WASN'T going to post on here again, but after reading all of the personal attacks on me, I felt as though I needed to. (I DO still read this board because there IS alot of info on here about Maltese.) I am NOT an idiot OR a loser & I DO have a life. I don't need to resort to personal attacks on ANYONE because their opinion differs from my own. Honestly, when I read the first line in the post about making bags in China, I THOUGHT it was in sarcasm. When I realized that it WASN'T, I actually was apalled. Wasn't there a thread on here about boycotting China? If you KNEW me, I don't think that you would be attacking me personally just because my views on something differ from your own. I am a member of ASPCA, Humane Society of the United States, Peta, etc. I receive alot of info from plenty of orginizations & I read it. Yes, maybe I shouldn't have titled my thread "hypocritical" (hypocrital, I guess it actually was.) I didn't realize that some people would think that I was calling THEM hypocritical. What I had meant was the "Thinking" seemed hypocritical to me. Also, in the thread I stated that I assumed it would upset people, it WASN'T started for that reason. (BTW< I didn't even know what a TROLL was until I read about it on this website.) I personally don't care if someone buys leather, eats meat, whatever they want to do. It just upset me because the first thread I read was the China one & IMMEDIATELY after that I read about the Juicy bag. I started the thread because I was upset at some of the thinking. Honestly, I wish Joe would close this one. Again, I AM sorry that I offended anyone. But, I am also THANKFUL that I DIDN'T resort to personal attacks.
> Brenda[/B]


1. You're not sorry, or you would not be hijacking this thread

2. I will state again...if you think that you are going to come on here and start a ruckus, get over yourself...it ain't gonna happen

When you have something positive to contribute to this forum....please let us know....assuming we don't all have you on "ignore" by then.

Charmaine...I'm very sorry for the rude, uncalled-for comment that was directed towards you. If you are still checking this thread...I would really enjoy hearing about this line of handbags that you are designing. I also apologize to everyone for this thread going so far off topic....hopefully we can either get it back on track or start a new one. We have one sour apple trying to spoil the bunch....let's just move on and concentrate on the real reason we are all here...to brag, spoil, and share stories about our furbabies.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> I don't know what went on there..
> 
> I just wanted to say that I actally saw that juicy bag in the original post in a store called Sporting Life. (I'm in Canada.. so you guys probably don't know this store...)
> They had both the small and big one. The small one is pretty small. Probably not good for long trips. The big one seem like they would fit my Pudding more comfortably...
> ...


What a cute puppy you have! Did you get him/her from a breeder here? I live in Toronto and I have never seen the Juicy bags carried here .. I never thought of Sporting Life though. I had my ordered and delivered to my friend in the US.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Brenda,
Personal attacks are never called for but I do understand that sometimes we are so passionate about a topic that we let it get to us. I just feel you have no right to attack others without any basis. It is not our fault that you cannot see broader than two threads.

What does it mean that you are a member of your local humane society? Does that make you better than me? In addition to being a member of my local humane society and donating to it every month, I am also members of local rescue groups. I regularly foster dogs and volunteer my services in creating and maintaining their websites for free. In addition, I participate in fundraising events.

How can you boycott China? Have you looked around your house? Do you understand how many products are manufactured in China? I won't be surprised the nails used to build your house are manufactured there.

I think you have to start boycotting Walmart too. Walmart provides you with the prices they do by pressuring their suppliers and vendors. The suppliers are forced to go to china to meet those pricing demands (http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/77/walmart.html).


----------



## I_Luv_My_Puppies (Nov 18, 2005)

I think that last post was directed at me, not Angela. I NEVER said I was boycotting China. I said that it was posted in a thread on this website. (My house is over 100 years old, so I highly doubt the nails were made in China.) If you are going to attack me, please make sure you are attacking the RIGHT person & also the RIGHT thing. I think maybe it isn't about "seeing broader than two threads", I think it has more to do with reading the "Whole" thread before attacking someone & calling them names & making assumptions. (BTW, I NEVER said I was better than you or anyone else on here.) 
Brenda


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125419
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree -- I don't think you are sorry since you are continuing to post about it. You may say that you are okay with people having different views but clearly you are not. You just need to have more respect for members of this forum and people in general.




> Just my opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's an easy statement to make when you are not directly attacked. I do happen to own a juicy bag and I still consider myself to be an animal lover. Thus, I feel insulted by her comments and I feel the need to say something.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Just my opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree but it's a little tough when people are hypocrites and don't hold true to their own word.

I must say I agree with the other posters. It is easy to take the stance of being the bigger person until you are personally being attacked.


----------



## I_Luv_My_Puppies (Nov 18, 2005)

Would somebody please read this WHOLE thread????







I haven't personally atacked ANYONE. (Actually, I'M the one being attacked.) Charmypoo, when I made the sarcastic post about having bags made in China out of dog or cat fur, it WASN'T directed at you. It was made in response to the suggestion that you have your bags made in China AFTER someone had posted on here about boycotting China because of them skinning dogs & cats. Also, like I said in my other posts, I DON'T CARE IF YOU WEAR FUR, EAT MEAT, WEAR LEATHER!! READ my post. BTW, thanks for changing Angela's name to mine. She might have wondered what the heck SHE did wrong.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124754
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125402
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see what you are saying, but I saw it as more of a smart-butt comment to try and get a last word in more than a personal attack on anyone. More of an attack on the forum in general.
Anyway...just thought it was better to ignore than to fuel the fire.








I'm done here. Don't know why I even started reading b/c I don't have a Juicy Bag and have no interest in them right now...







Sorry, should have kept my nose out of it-as usual.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

what the crap?









i'm I going to have to start ruling with an ...

[attachment=1354:attachment]

???

I_Luv_My_Puppies , you asked me to delete your account and since i have not had time you chose another thread to find your way into, i am very laid back and forgiving but its nonsense to move from thread to thread just for controversy



> Hmm.....since your getting it made in China, why not ask about a special deal on dog or cat fur?? Don't worry, this is my LAST post on this VERY hypocritical website.[/B]


totally uncalled for and very third grade


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks Joe...you are da man!!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

haha, how did you like my comic book ?







i love google, you can find anything :lol:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Okay, don't you just love how in every post she says "its my LAST post"?? And yet they go on and on... Thanks again, Joe!!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

> haha, how did you like my comic book ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved it...you just may have a new avatar and signature there. I can see it now...Joe of the Iron Fist...By My Hand Die....or Be Banned....or Just Plain GO AWAY and Stop Driving Me







. HEHE


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125563
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Iron fist avatar idea is kinda funny...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Joe, Love the Iron Fist. You are the man.

I think for whatever reason, people like to stir controversy and then call it sarcasm or a joke. To me it's not funny, especially when people's feelings are hurt. I think most third graders know better than that. 

Now back to the Juicy bag....this bag is indeed larger and my source tells me that they will be making the same style bag in different materials in the coming months. The bags will correspond to particular collections in the Juicy line. I guess I'd better start saving now.....


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I thought here a while back we all decided to just ignore stuff like this,instead of getting caught up in it







Remember, the troll thing?I cant remember what had started it that particular time. But in the end after it had gone back and forth,we all came to the conclusion to just ignore stuff like that.After all we are grownups and we shouldnt have to have Joe monitor stuff like this or close a thread because it has gotten outta hand.Although the Iron Fist IS funny Joe







I guess Im just rambling because I hate to see this happening here.Joe has given us such a great forum and this all seems very childish.Its a great place to learn,love,make new friends,share etc.I for one will just ignore it when I see it happening,I decided after the last big to do that if I cant add something worthwhile I wont add anything.Man where DID I put that Troll thing


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

all of you are right.
it was wrong of me to call BRENDA an idiot. it was REALLY immature.. but we ARE people with feelings & sometimes we DO offend people. at the time, i felt like she was acting like an idiot so i posted what i had to say.. there are things you should and should not say.. but i feel like people should be more real with themselves. i just don't like hiding my true feelings. but sorry if i caused trouble







... i'm not a trouble maker







SORRY EVERYONE!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I thought here a while back we all decided to just ignore stuff like this,instead of getting caught up in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the one you were thinking of [attachment=1371:attachment]

I did read through this thread but chose not go get caught up in it, I thought it was getting rather heated so I chose to stay out of any conflict.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Now back to the Juicy bag....this bag is indeed larger and my source tells me that they will be making the same style bag in different materials in the coming months. The bags will correspond to particular collections in the Juicy line. I guess I'd better start saving now.....[/B]


your always up on these Juicy bags!! I love it! I better save for one too!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125674
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA Janet,thats the one!Im right there with ya on the conflict,just not worth it to me.I have enough problems going on and SM is my place of peace


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks like Glamour Dog has some of the large Juicy Pet Carriers

Juicy Couture - Pink Velour with Brown Trim
Juicy Couture - Watermelon Velour


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Looks like Glamour Dog has some of the large Juicy Pet Carriers
> 
> Juicy Couture - Pink Velour with Brown Trim
> Juicy Couture - Watermelon Velour[/B]


Looks like you can get one for each of the girls! I am so tempted, but I think I'm going to wait a bit. Valletta has chewed part of the handle on her current Juicy bag. I was furious when it happened (she was a puppy) but now it's like the marks on my dining room table that my kids made when they were little. I wouldn't refinish those off the table for anything. Thanks for posting the GlamourDog links.

BTW, good work on the weight loss! I am sure you will reach your goal in no time.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Must...not...buy...watermelon...juicy...bag...trying...to...resist!! 

Thanks for posting that link!!! I may have to break down and get one.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

OK just when we thought it was safe to go back into the Juicy waters.....while surfing Nordie's site, I found this new large bag. http://store.nordstrom.com/product/product...+All+Categories For those of you who want a larger bag for your dogs, this one might just fit the bill!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I guess I'd better start saving up too. I'll probably have to buy another Juicy bag in a different color combo. I'm thrilled they are making the larger bags again. Maybe some of our letters helped??


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I guess I'd better start saving up too. I'll probably have to buy another Juicy bag in a different color combo. I'm thrilled they are making the larger bags again. Maybe some of our letters helped??[/B]


Susan, just one? I wonder if Marj can make velvet bows to match the handbags....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125946
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! You know me well.......One more is my official story, and I'll be sticking to while I order the next one. My husband was with me when I bought the first one in Carmel last year. He usually knows nothing about how much money I spend, but he was there for that purchase and was APPALLED. I have to tread carefully in this new phase. 

PS. Sadie and Sassy use their bags every single day and have never put a mark on them. I don't even have a good excuse to get more bags....I'll think of something, I'm sure.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My husband and I have a mutual don't ask, don't tell policy on our purchases. Some things are better left unspoken! Honestly, though, he has never cringed at the cost of a handbag or of my shoes...the only thing he doesn't understand is how I can spend so much on makeup. I guess he figures that it all gets washed down the drain!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I was in Nordies over the weekend and saw the bigger bags in person. They are so gorgeous. They have jewels on them and the fabric is really soft. Anyhoo, I really wanted it, but I just don't think that L.E. would fit comfortably in it. Believe me, I would love for her to, but I think she's too big. She's 12" from her neck to her back and only 7.5 lbs. I was dissapointed that the bag was still too small. I don't see how a dog over 10 lbs. could possibly fit. I guess we'll just have to wait for Juicy to make an even bigger bag


----------

